# Bum cream



## nosherduke996 (18 Sep 2010)

O.k. i am not sure if this is in the right section, but here goes anyway. I have been cycling now for 18 months and i am still hurting after a longish ride. I am ok for about 60 miles then it starts to get painfull.
I have got a good fizzik sadle and a good pair of bib shorts. The bit that gets sore is between where the bum finishes and where the scrotum starts.
So my question is that should i be useing some kind of creme ?


----------



## Banjo (18 Sep 2010)

nosherduke996 said:


> O.k. i am not sure if this is in the right section, but here goes anyway. I have been cycling now for 18 months and i am still hurting after a longish ride. I am ok for about 60 miles then it starts to get painfull.
> I have got a good fizzik sadle and a good pair of bib shorts. The bit that gets sore is between where the bum finishes and where the scrotum starts.
> So my question is that should i be useing some kind of creme ?



I sometimes get a bit of chaffing in that area. I found that Clearasil makes it clear up quickly.Dont tell my teenage kids what their dad uses their achne cream for though


----------



## potsy (18 Sep 2010)

Sudocreme,or germolene works OK for me,I too have problems in same area.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Sep 2010)

potsy said:


> Sudocreme,or germolene works OK for me,I too have problems in same area.



Sudocreme here too. The area between anus and balls is called the Perineum or in slang your 'Taint'... Cos it'aint your arse and it'aint your bollocks!


----------



## nosherduke996 (18 Sep 2010)

Fab Foodie said:


> Sudocreme here too. The area between anus and balls is called the Perineum or in slang your 'Taint'... Cos it'aint your arse and it'aint your bollocks!




Very good ,i like it


----------



## Fran143 (19 Sep 2010)

Most of the guys I ride with swear by Udderly Smooth *Chamois Cream* | Shorts - *Chamois Cream*


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (19 Sep 2010)

Just to say there is another product as good as sudocrem which wont leave your undercaridge looking like its been glossed with white dulux paint. Its called 'Unguentum Merck' and is available from chemists and it absorbs easier than the sudocrem.
Dont think its anything like the link to the Udderly Smooth cream though - more an emollient for helping heal damaged skin.


----------



## beanzontoast (19 Sep 2010)

Another vote for Sudocreme. Saved saddle soreness at the start of one of our 'hired bike' cycling holidays.


----------



## Dave Davenport (19 Sep 2010)

I find sudacrem much more effective (and cheaper) than 'proper' chamois creams, it's thicker and the protective layer resists being sweated off for much longer. It can be a bit messy though.


----------



## e-rider (19 Sep 2010)

ASSOS is the stuff to use. Don't bother with anything else as it wont be as good!


----------



## yello (19 Sep 2010)

nosherduke996 said:


> The bit that gets sore is between where the bum finishes and where the scrotum starts.



Are we talking sore as in numb or sore as in chaffed? Because I doubt creams would help for numbness.

I use sudocream or conotrane to prevent rash and chafing. Either do the trick but sudocrem, being thicker as mentioned earlier, tends to last longer. I also have some Assos cream and whilst it feels tingly and quite pleasant  I can't say it actually works any better than the (much) cheaper alternatives.

Haven't tried that udderly stuff though, and it gets good reports.


----------



## nosherduke996 (19 Sep 2010)

yello said:


> Are we talking sore as in numb or sore as in chaffed? Because I doubt creams would help for numbness.
> 
> I use sudocream or conotrane to prevent rash and chafing. Either do the trick but sudocrem, being thicker as mentioned earlier, tends to last longer. I also have some Assos cream and whilst it feels tingly and quite pleasant  I can't say it actually works any better than the (much) cheaper alternatives.
> 
> Haven't tried that udderly stuff though, and it gets good reports.





Sore, as in painfull or bruising


----------



## MessenJah (19 Sep 2010)

Careful with Sudocrem. It's not supposed to be used as a chamois cream (check the tub, I'm sure it says words to the effect of 'if symptoms persist, stop using and see your doctor' like most medicines) and it can cause irritation.

Chamois cream is a f'king rip off - more than a fiver for about 200g of cream? F'k off. You can get really thick cocoa butter body cream from Superdrug cheaper than that.


----------



## yello (20 Sep 2010)

Whilst I remember, Chafe-ease from Nature's Kiss (Evans now sell it I think) is excellent *after* a ride if you're feeling a bit raw. It's wonderfully soothing.



nosherduke996 said:


> Sore, as in painfull or bruising



I don't think I've ever experienced that kind of saddle soreness. I wonder if your bib shorts are rucking up. They shouldn't but are they riding up the leg at all? 

Is there any sign of redness? Creams should help there but bruising, dunno. That's a new one on me.


----------



## juanpelota (20 Sep 2010)

yello said:


> Whilst I remember, Chafe-ease from Nature's Kiss (Evans now sell it I think) is excellent *after* a ride if you're feeling a bit raw. It's wonderfully soothing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never suffered from the chaffing, but a little saddle soreness now and then. It does beg the question however, should you go 'commando' or not?

Any suggestions?


----------



## yello (20 Sep 2010)

Your call. 

Personally, I've never worn anything under bibs. I would imagine it's majorly uncomfortable and would really cause sweaty rash type problems.

I don't think I know anyone that does either... not that I check, obviously!


----------



## MessenJah (26 Sep 2010)

If you're wearing boxers under bib shorts then I think you missed the point


----------



## e-rider (26 Sep 2010)

juanpelota said:


> Never suffered from the chaffing, but a little saddle soreness now and then. It does beg the question however, should you go 'commando' or not?
> 
> Any suggestions?




that's not really a serious question is it?

I always wear my cotton boxers under my bibs. I used to wear my boxers under my speedos at the local pool too until a really fit woman in a bikini said that I looked stupid!


----------



## The Jogger (8 Oct 2010)

Check out a Rido R2 saddle, it might be the answer to your problems.


----------



## ventoux50 (9 Oct 2010)

Even though your saddle is a good make it might not 'fit' your butt - try a few different ones, sometimes a good local bike shop might have a selection of saddles to try before you buy.

As for wearing bibshorts - have they got a decent seat pad inside them ? If they're an old pair then the pad can crinkle and lose its suppleness.

DON'T wear underpants !!! the seam of underpants sits exactly where you say your discomfort lies.

Before setting off on a ride liberally smear some good chamois cream (again from a good bike shop) on the 'perineum' (the area betwixt butt hole and scrotal sac !)
I personally recommend Assos cream - it contains some really nice soothing ingredients and is antibacterial as well.

One last thing - check (with a mirror if necessary  ) that you've no ingrowing hair or boil/abscess in the relevant area - if you have then you'll have to get the wife to lance it and suck out the poison !


----------



## zacklaws (9 Oct 2010)

Another thing to consider which I only came across very recently, is it the way you ride? I have a Fizik Arione and find it very comfortable, last month I did just under a 1000 miles on it, 7 of the rides where over a 100+ miles and I never had a twinge from my backside. The week before an event I took it easy and did a 70+ and a 40+ ride, trying to keep a very low heart rate and not be too tired for the event, but on both these rides, my backside was killing me after only about 30 miles, I just prayed to get home it was that bad. The difference between the rides was on the long ones, I was pushing hard and constantly changing position and standing to cycle, on the easy ride's, I just sat there and spun and hardly moved at all on the saddle, so perhaps moving about on the saddle a lot may be instrumental to having a good ride, perhaps it helps the circulation constantly sliding about and standing up.


----------



## Jaguar (9 Oct 2010)

I get really bad "nappy rash" in the summer after long rides. I use Vaseline pre-ride, and Sudocreme for any soreness afterwards. Nivea after-shave soothing balm is good too


----------



## darth vadar (9 Oct 2010)

nosherduke996 said:


> I am ok for about 60 miles then it starts to get painfull.



Why not just cycle 60 miles then and save yourself a few bob?


----------



## Danny (10 Oct 2010)

nosherduke996 said:


> Sore, as in painfull or bruising



In which case you might want to try a different saddle, perhaps one with a cut out or indent in the area where your perineum has contact with the saddle.

You will find numerous saddle threads in Bikes, Accessories, Kits & Clothing.


----------



## jimheaney57 (10 Oct 2010)

I use Bodyglide which I've been using on sensitive parts (nipples & mens bits) for years. It works treat and doesn't stain the gear.


----------



## PK99 (10 Oct 2010)

Sudocreme nappy rash cream. works a treat!


----------



## kyuss (20 Oct 2010)

I'm a fan of Sudocreme too, and still use it often as it's fairly cheap, readily available and better than nothing. But I much prefer Udderly Smooth (the stuff Fran143 linked to) whenever I remember to order it. It's not that much more expensive and it works much better IMO. I like it mostly because not only does it stop chaffing but it's absorbed by the skin rather than sitting on top of it like Sudocreme and isn't greasy so it makes much less of a mess of my shorts.


----------



## normgow (1 Nov 2010)

I don't know if it still available but when I was trying to be racer, about a hundred years ago, I used "Nupercainal Ointment" from any chemist which is (or was) analgesic and antipruritic. Its main uses were for treating haemorroids and premature ejaculation but was also fine for eliminating saddle-soreness.
In those days short inserts were made of chamois leather which after repeated washing became quite stiff so probably any geasy substance would have worked as well but the small amount of novocaine must have contributed to a feeling of no pain.


----------

